

Govt attempts to gain powers over the design and operation of all networks in NZ - mfincham
http://techliberty.org.nz/govt-proposes-gcsb-control-over-nz-communications-in-new-tics-bill/

======
mtgx
This all seems to happen in about the same time in different countries: US,
India, Australia, NZ, UK recently, France might try it soon, too - and that
doesn't even include the more "oppressive" countries.

I don't think it's just a coincidence. After all it's what the UN proposed at
that ITU meeting, too, and I think there already was an interception standard
passed last fall.

